# Need help on DCC systems



## redsun54 (Aug 1, 2013)

I am looking for some help on DCC controlled engines. I recently bought a storage auction and there was a bunch of HO trains in it. There were about 6 Proto 2000 Series engines that looked like new. I tested them and got nothing to work. Not even the light. Then I found in the boxes instruction sheets for a DCC decoder. I do NOT have a DCC system and tested these engines using a standard transformer. How can I tell if these engines work without a D
CC system. Any help or advise would be appreciated. I am old school and only run the non computer trains.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

You can take the shell off and remove the decoders and install 8 pin dummy plugs.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That is true, unless someone directly wired the DCC decoder to the locomotive, like I do.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wouldn't it be a better idea to buy a DCC controller system
for those very nice DCC locomotives? (They may have sound). 
For 150.00 or less you can run that 6 or 7 hundred dollar set of locomotives
on your existing DC layout. Just disconnect the power pack.

To take the decoders out, to me, would be like taking
the automatic transmission, power steering, power windows,
radio and a/c out of a brand new car. 

Don


----------



## redsun54 (Aug 1, 2013)

*reply to don*

It would Don but I am selling these engines as I do not want to get into DCC. I just want to know if they work properly or else I will be selling them as is and the buyer will assume the responsibility. This would mean that they will go for a low price and I know if they work they will be worth a lot more. I sell a lot of trains on Ebay so I know what they are worth if running.
Thanks for your input and I may just have to find a guy locally that has DCC if I can.
Dave


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

find a local club and ask them to test them.


----------



## Zero Cool (Dec 4, 2013)

Or find a local hobbyshop and see if they can help. If you're looking to sell them they might even be able to help you there too.:thumbsup:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

My LHS has a "consignment" area. They charge 20% of the selling price, which is not bad since they are holding and displaying them.


----------



## redsun54 (Aug 1, 2013)

*selling locomotives*

Selling them is not a problem. I list on Ebay all the time under the name redsun51. I buy a lot of trains and keep what I want and sell the rest to recover my costs of this hobby. As you all know it is NOT a cheap hobby and being retired I have a limited amount to spend on it. I did think about taking them to a hobby shop but they usually rip you off. I will try to find a club near me and see if they are willing to test them.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## redsun54 (Aug 1, 2013)

If anyone knows of a club that might be able to help me in the Phoenix, AZ area please let me know.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Are any of them SOU, SAL, or ACL?


----------



## redsun54 (Aug 1, 2013)

Not sure what you are asking Southern....


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

redsun54 said:


> It would Don but I am selling these engines as I do not want to get into DCC. I just want to know if they work properly or else I will be selling them as is and the buyer will assume the responsibility. This would mean that they will go for a low price and I know if they work they will be worth a lot more. I sell a lot of trains on Ebay so I know what they are worth if running.
> Thanks for your input and I may just have to find a guy locally that has DCC if I can.
> Dave


What road names and models are the protos?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

redsun54 said:


> Not sure what you are asking Southern....


SOU is Southern, ACL Atlantic Coast Line Do not know SAL


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> SOU is Southern, ACL Atlantic Coast Line Do not know SAL


SAL is Seaboard Air Line, a railroad which merged with Atlantic Coast Line to become Seaboard Coast Line.


----------



## redsun54 (Aug 1, 2013)

I will list the road names and models later today along with pictures and what DCC controllers are in them. I have to go away today but will be back later this afternoon.


----------



## redsun54 (Aug 1, 2013)

*list of train engines*

Burlington Northern #2063 GP20 w/D102-EU decoder
Santa Fe #722 GP9 II wP2K-SR decoder
Santa Fe #3167 GP20 w/D102-EU decoder
Santa Fe #3102 GP20 w/D102-EU decoder
Burlington Northern #6226 SD( w/LE104X Universal decoder
Burlington Northern #2055 GP20 w/D102-EU decoder

I took one apart and the decoders are installed. I think whoever had them put them together and never ran them. Some of the parts were just sitting on them and are loose so I think they would have to be gone over and make sure all parts are assembled correctly. All the loose parts are still in the boxes along with all the instruction sheets for the engine and decoder. If anyone is interested in them as is let me know. They are worth $600-$700 but since I got them at a storage auction I would be willing to let them go for a lot less to save me the time and trouble of finding someone to test them. I can send pictures if interested.
Thanks for all the help you guys have offered.
Dave


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

should be in the for sale post


----------

